# Oil on water ?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I notice that I frequently have oil floating on the water when I have bad "D".Why is that ? Oily food ?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I've had that happen to me, too. There are some different reasons -- food could be one. I notice whenever I have oily food this is bound to happen.Also if one doesn't have a bladder, this could happen, too, and esp. after eaching fatty food.Or one could have a problem with the emzymes that help digest fat, which needs to be tested to know for sure.red meat, eggs, fried food, bacon, cheese, butter, milk, etc. are all pretty fatty and may cause this to happen...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the Reply Cherrie.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Glenda, sorry I was really unwell this morning so my brain was also fried -- I meant to say gallbladder, not bladder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the additional reply Cherrie.I had my gall bladder removed about 9 years ago (I think it was).From that point on , my "D" really got severe.I just never knew why the water had an oily sheen on it. And it looks like alot of oil too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mucus can look oily when it is on the water, it doesn't have to be oil.Usually if you have a problem that routinely means you are pooping out most of the fat you take in you will be having problems maintaining weight.They can do a fecal fat test, but a lot of people with IBS can't tolerate the extremely high fat diet you have to eat for something like 3 days to get a proper reading on that.


----------



## newly recovered (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe that the oil that you are talking about is the excessive mucus that is being produced by your large intestine. That's one of the symptoms of IBS. Ask your doctor about hyoscyamine. It's the only pill that worked for me. I prefer the short-acting version of the pill because it works for effectively for me.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mine turned out to be from some hemmie cream


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oily stools, also called Steatorrhea, can be a sign of other things besides IBS. I've had IBS for 25 years and for the last year have been having oily stools (and oil in the water of the toilet bowl) along with some other symptoms I had not had before. My primary care physician and my GI both suspected Celiac as oily stools is one of the most common signs. I do not have celiac. Now they are suspecting SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth), which can also cause oily stools, as can malabsorbption disorders. It might be worth mentioning to your GI.Nicole


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.I dont have oil bms, but i have a lot of mucous, my gi is having me in to hospital to do faecal fat tests, i think hes given up on qnything else to help, I am loosing weight, and therefore not getting enough nutrients, vitamins and minerals. I have enough Diarrhoea without having to eat alot of fat for these tests, i didnot know thats what you had to do.


----------

